# Is It East Or West.



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

Is It East Or West Tx. LOL ? Went out to check the cows the other day and this is what it looked like. It's still been raining so more water. It's so thick that couldn't see a coyote unless he was on a high rack as well LOL. But when you live in the Chihuahuan Desert you can't be to picky.
















































Clint


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics !! It's that time of year.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Its one extreme or the other, the first pic. looks like my place 2 months ago from the deck. Nows its so hot with high humidity you can't stand it!!!


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

The sun came out today and man are we paying for it now.

Clint


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Up here we can have on rubber boots and listen to the splash of water and it is not even raining, were you can sink into your knees and be asking yourself if there is a bottom to it. Then we have other areas where people have sun shine and they don't know what it is. OK is streching the truth a bit.


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL.

Clint


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

gully washers ??


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

We call them turd floaters LOL.

Clint


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We don't get real gully washers like we did in Kansas. It can ran here a lot but that does not slow us down other wise we would not get anything done. There is also a saying that if you don't like the weather just wait 10 min. I have seen it here when it snowed before the leaves had turned, it didn't seem to have any effect on the trees. Spring is goes from buds on the trees to fully leafed out in less than two weeks.


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

"if you don't like the weather just wait 10 min." LOL we say the samething here.

Clint


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

vmaster59 said:


> We call them turd floaters LOL.
> 
> Clint


Hey I guess I see what you are talking about...no flowing waters just sitting water, if we have that kind of water we end up with hoards of skeeters. You all do not have those problems do you ??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey I guess I see what you are talking about...no flowing waters just sitting water, if we have that kind of water we end up with hoards of skeeters. You all do not have those problems do you ??


Ya Ya, good old Mosquito season, have so many here right now, I had to get blood flown in!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is one thing I don't miss about back east, we have skeeters here but not near as many. Although some of them here carry west nile virus. oh boy !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do beleive the Westnile virus is every where now. It was bad news for birds and if you were weak it could kill you too. I am certain I have contracted it and got over it like most of the population.

Hassell I hear ya and feel for you too...when I was in SK it was soo bad there and that was early in the season. I could not emagine living there and working in the evening or early morning outside. I heard the Air Force mistaked them for planes on radar. I think you guys should take up bat farming. Always wondered why the Red Cross was always out of stock and looking for more donars.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> I do beleive the Westnile virus is every where now. It was bad news for birds and if you were weak it could kill you too. I am certain I have contracted it and got over it like most of the population.
> 
> Hassell I hear ya and feel for you too...when I was in SK it was soo bad there and that was early in the season. I could not emagine living there and working in the evening or early morning outside. I heard the Air Force mistaked them for planes on radar. I think you guys should take up bat farming. Always wondered why the Red Cross was always out of stock and looking for more donars.


 Ya you should hear all the moaning when you have a 1000 guys on the job site, you hand out alot of bug spray, bounce sheets and we use the propane ones also, at a few sites we've also had the version of the horse fly, bigger and meaner and can take chunks of meat off you, they also have a oil sand beetle that sort of looks like a cockroach, that can get up to 5 inches long and have a nasty bite, Jeez, there was less bugs bugging you when I was working in the jungles in Panama, mind you there was a few things that could eat you so I guess its a toss up with what you want to put up with!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya you should hear all the moaning when you have a 1000 guys on the job site, you hand out alot of bug spray, bounce sheets and we use the propane ones also, at a few sites we've also had the version of the horse fly, bigger and meaner and can take chunks of meat off you, they also have a oil sand beetle that sort of looks like a cockroach, that can get up to 5 inches long and have a nasty bite, Jeez, there was less bugs bugging you when I was working in the jungles in Panama, mind you there was a few things that could eat you so I guess its a toss up with what you want to put up with!!!


Egads !!!

I had no idea you had to contend with all that. Yikes, you should have someone standing guard with a fly swatter, a can of raid, roach motels, fly paper, and who knows. I would have never guessed you had all that . Makes you wonder how animals live up there ? I've been bit more than a couple times by horse flies and man that hurts, they can go straight through a shirt.

Oil sand beetle..never heard of them. What do they live on ? Tell you what, you keep them.

Winter must be a season of comfort for you guys !!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What does the oil sand beetle live on? -- don't know- oil Ha!! know they can fly, so you should see some of the guys freak out if one lands on them and they've been bitten before, these monster horse flys can cover your windshield in minutes if you stop on the side of the road, their after the dead bugs and don't leave your door open-- made that mistake once, but if a lightening storm rolls through they disappear, guess its the static electricity!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So let me guess....in BC if you want to have your windshield cleaned you just stop and let the flies have at it...sounds inventive, but you can keep em from what I know and you have told me. I have an idea for future fly control...carry a rug made of wool...when flies start to appear, run your shoes on the rug = static electricity ( what a shocking idea ). I looked up the oil sands beetle now that is an impressive critter, looks large enough to roast.

I also read about the oil sands....I knew nothing about it and the contraversy regarding the enviromental impact. Where/are you involved in the projects ? What are your thoughts ?
One report stated the gulf oil situation is small in comparison to oil sands.

Remember....leave your windows up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on you all keeping the oil sands beetle holy crap it's a wonder they leave anything for the rest of us.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...problem is, I heard they are moving south trying to reach the beaches south of you Don. They might just like AZ ?? All that heat and stuff ?? do not dump any grease from your fry pan onto the sand up at the cabin. We might be reading about you in the news....camper eaten after frying up bacon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> +1 on you all keeping the oil sands beetle holy crap it's a wonder they leave anything for the rest of us.


So you checked it out, if you seen a picture of it you should have thrown it on PT, I'm sure it fits under one of our Forums!!!

Wolves and Oil Sands beetles verses Feral Hogs -- HA!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> So let me guess....in BC if you want to have your windshield cleaned you just stop and let the flies have at it...sounds inventive, but you can keep em from what I know and you have told me. I have an idea for future fly control...carry a rug made of wool...when flies start to appear, run your shoes on the rug = static electricity ( what a shocking idea ). I looked up the oil sands beetle now that is an impressive critter, looks large enough to roast.
> 
> I also read about the oil sands....I knew nothing about it and the contraversy regarding the enviromental impact. Where/are you involved in the projects ? What are your thoughts ?
> One report stated the gulf oil situation is small in comparison to oil sands.
> ...


 The worst areas were NE and NW Alberta, the northern parts of B.C. have mosquito's, horse flys, but oil no sand beetles cause theres no oil sands, we're a little off the topic of this thread but I worked construction building some of the infrastructure!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is the oil sands beetle for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brian thats a much better pic. I don't know what happened to my pic I thought it would show up. But Yikes !! how would you like to have that dude land on you?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


>


 Yes Sir, theirs my buddy the old oil sand beetle, this is about the time of year they come out of the woodwork or oil sands!!!

My coworker would see one of those fly by him and go screaming out the other door, they don't make them like they use too!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Make who....coworkers lol. Sounds like a sissy to me. Scared of a little ol cute beetle might just have been a lady bug..

Hassell ever been bit yourself ??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Make who....coworkers lol. Sounds like a sissy to me. Scared of a little ol cute beetle might just have been a lady bug..
> 
> Hassell ever been bit yourself ??


 No I never have been bit by one, I run the tool- warehouse and if I seen one I often would pick it up gently and let it walk around on my arm etc., they were more active at night, nobody would bug you if you had your pet sitting on your shoulder, HA !! I know maybe a little crazy, buts its only a bug, no different than a wasp or honey bee, if you Panic then they will sting or bite you!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh...so we should call you the Orkin man ! oops...no Orkin man is looking for you Hassell.

Yep actions cause reactions


----------

